# Fifth Wheel Front Cap Dimples



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I think this subject has come up before, however, I cannot find it. It seems the the front cap near the clearance lights has dimples. I'd say they were slightly visible upon purchase when new which will be 2 years ago this coming April. It seems it has gotten worse. 
I'm curious if other Sydney fiver owners are having this same issue and if it has presented any problems. Is it a sign of a leak or delamination??? I serioulsy doubt Keystone will do anything about it, but I wonder if it's going to present a problem later. Thanks. PCM


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is a tough call without photos. It's not unusual (channeling Tom Jones!







) for the fiberglass to be a little wavy near the top edge. Temperature changes can cause contraction and expansion and it's just going to happen. On the other hand, if these are areas that protrude from all the surrounding skin, it could be delamination. If you could come up with a couple of photos with enough shadow detail that we can see what's going on, it will be easier to tell.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Yikes! Pictures would definately help. If you noticed them early when you purchassed did you document it with the dealer? That would be a big help if you did.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

jdpm said:


> I think this subject has come up before, however, I cannot find it. It seems the the front cap near the clearance lights has dimples. I'd say they were slightly visible upon purchase when new which will be 2 years ago this coming April. It seems it has gotten worse.
> I'm curious if other Sydney fiver owners are having this same issue and if it has presented any problems. Is it a sign of a leak or delamination??? I serioulsy doubt Keystone will do anything about it, but I wonder if it's going to present a problem later. Thanks. PCM


Yes, We've had several threads on this subject in the past. It appears many of the 5'ers have this condition,including my own 5'er. A few members have successfully gotten Keystone to repair the problem which arises from inadequate bracing in the upper curve line on the front of the unit. I believe the only ones who have been successful actually had a separation of the cap from the side mouldings.
I've had my 5'er since Sept 2005. The dimples are definitely noticible, but they have not gotten any worse and have not separated at the seam, so Keystone would not do anything about my unit.

If you have a separation, take pictures and go through your dealer to Keystone. Document thouroughly all correspondence and communication on the subject.

Regards, Glenn

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

OK. Thanks for the replies. I do not think, in fact I'm sure, mine was not bad when purchased. It has worsened, however, not to a point of seperation. Seems when I read about this subject in previous posts, nothing was being done about it. 
I know that the top clearance lights are notorious for leaking. I feel that mine were leaking so I took them off and was amused at the lack of sealant used in their installation. So I "properly" sealed and reinstalled them. pcm


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Here is a link to one of the previous threads on this subject.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

RLW7302 said:


> Here is a link to one of the previous threads on this subject.


Thanks for the link. I went through it and read all the posts and comments. My unit was built in late '06 and I took delivery in April '07. I have had a leak in the front somewhere. Water showed up in the area under the bed - the area that rides over the truck bed and goes around the pin box. I was pretty sure it was the clearance lights and it seems to have stopped since I recaulked them. But the seam around this area makes me question it, too. I'm going to have to reinspect. Thanks. PCM


----------

